# FS: tank clearance 40% off



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

40% off posted prices sale ends on Chinese New Year!
I'm clearing out my unused tanks. I don't remember the exact gallons for some of the tanks so I have listed their dimensions.

All tanks are in good conditions, no scratches. Just really dusty... No paints or holes drilled.

1 X 10gal for $15

3 X 2.5gal for $15 each (these come with glass tops) ONE LEFT

1 X 35 gal H18.5"xW12"xL36" for $75 (this has a top with light fixture)

2 X H16.5"xW12.5"xL24" for $30 each (if I remember correctly, these are 20gal)

1 X H10"xW9"xL9" for $15 found the lid SOLD

1 X double stacker stand, lights for bottom tank, plus two tanks: $125 SOLD
top tank - H21"xW12.5"xL30" (with glass top)
bottom tank - H16.5"xW12.5"xL30"

The attached photo is the double stacker. The stand is very solidly built with 2x4s. Both tanks haven't been cleaned so are dusty and dirty looking.

I can deliver the double stacker and the 36"long tank at an additional fee.

All prices are OBO

Sorry for reposting this thread. I was having problem editing the original post so ended up closing that one and reposting.

Thank you
Athena

Photo of the cube tank and the 2.5gal tank.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Do you happen to have pics of the stacker stand, i am very interested, with tanks, very interested. thanks so much.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

I will get a photo up later today


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

photo of the double stacker added


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

what is the pvc pipe for in the corner?


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

that is just a breeding pipe. I got it from Rick at Canadian Aqua Farm for the discus. The tanks have no holes or paints on them. The top tank also has glass top.

Found the lid for the 1 X H10"xW9"xL9" tank.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

bump to the top. Last week of sale! Double stacker gone!


----------



## Parallel (Jul 28, 2013)

Haha wow great deals !

Just wondering if you ever come to richmond :/


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Parallel said:


> Haha wow great deals !
> 
> Just wondering if you ever come to richmond :/


I'm actually heading to Richmond on Sunday for some last minute New Year shopping. Anything you need?


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

added photos of the 36" tank.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Did some calculation, the 36" tank is a 35 gal tank. It comes with top and light. Only $45 now!


----------



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

Please send me pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

added photos of the cube tank and the 2.5gal tank


----------



## NODES (Jun 21, 2012)

what size is that square tank in first picture?


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

NODES said:


> what size is that square tank in first picture?


It is H10"xW9"xL9" Approximately 3 gal tank. It is great as a mini planted aquarium. It has the depth and height to create a nice scape. Or great as a betta tank.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Cube tank gone. Last 5 days of sale left!


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

bump for last day of sale!


----------

